# Lyft vs. Lyft Plus



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Is it possible for a pax to request a regular Lyft vs. Lyft Plus when they can clearly see my vehicle (Plus-eligible) on the app? How would I know if a Lyft Plus was requested? I drive a 7-seater vehicle.

Last night (prime time) I received a request and an immediate cancel. Another request came in by the same pax. On my way for pick up, said pax called asking if I have room for 6. My initial thought: why the need to ask if there's room if a Lyft Plus was ordered, that would be a given?

On one hand I'm wondering if she duped me. On the other hand, this is my main vehicle so whether or not a Lyft Plus is ordered, I have the capability of fitting up to 6 people.

Thought?

Thanks!


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Pax know what they are doing. They are just trying to get the lower rate.... with that said even if they put the switch on you and request a regular ride but put 6 pax into your car. Email lyft and let then know exactly what happened and they will make the adjustment.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hate being taken. I believe when you say they know what they are doing. Pretty slick! They Lyft often with this group of people (so they told me) therefore, they have experience. Maybe they were staking it out to see if a sucker popped up.

Is it fair to ask if they ordered a Lyft Plus? I don't think that's even necessary in most cases but in this one, I could have caught them in the act.

Thanks so much for your input! I will email Lyft and see how it pans out.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah just email lyft and let them know you had more X amount of pax and they will give you the plus rate.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Does the company actually pay the difference or will they try to contact the passenger at all? My first thought is they wouldn't dispute the passenger to not lose business.

Thanks!


----------



## Octosaur (Apr 11, 2015)

May I ask why you posted this question both here, and the Los Angeles/OC section?


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Octosaur said:


> May I ask why you posted this question both here, and the Los Angeles/OC section?


Sure.

1.) In case my question was buried or not easily and therefore not answered. (I tend to be wordy - possibly not concise enough)
2.) Similar reason....maybe my question would get lost in the LA/OC section - I'm not sure how 'busy' it is there so thought I'd ask in this section in case there are more views here vs. LA/OC.


----------



## Octosaur (Apr 11, 2015)

I guess that's a good point. 
From what i know you're supposed to tell them they have to cancel the initial ride, then reorder with the appropriate number of passengers.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Octosaur said:


> I guess that's a good point.
> From what i know you're supposed to tell them they have to cancel the initial ride, then reorder with the appropriate number of passengers.


That is correct. The pay is one issue but insurance is another. I have asked both Uber and Lyft about this. Uber will adjust the fare, Lyft will not. Uber ignored me when I asked if insurance covers me when carrying more than 4 pax on UberX, Lyft outright told me it is potentially an insurance issue if I have more than 4 pax on a regular Lyft. Uber or Lyft I will only take more than 4 if they request XL or Plus.

To differentiate between requests on Lyft, note that the Accept, Arrive, and Submit button is color coded to the type of ride. Lyft is grey, Plus is blue, and Line is purple.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Great information! 

I've picked up 6 passengers 3 times and they color has always been pink. They aren't requesting Lyft Plus in my case I guess  I'm hesitate selecting 'Lyft Plus' in the app for fear that's the only request that would come through which are few and far between.


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

cin90 said:


> .... I'm hesitate selecting 'Lyft Plus' in the app for fear that's the only request that would come through which are few and far between.


When you go into driver mode, you're eligible for all ride types, regardless of what it is on when you're in pax mode. I would LOVE the feature to disable line rides as I think the software interface is TERRIBLE if you have a Lyft Line issue with ride 2 or 3 and pax 1 is still in your car. That stuff shouldn't play out in front of the pax.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry to hear. Honestly found it a lot easier to notice the color rather than looking around the screen to find the text identifier.


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

cin90 said:


> Great information!
> 
> I've picked up 6 passengers 3 times and they color has always been pink. They aren't requesting Lyft Plus in my case I guess  I'm hesitate selecting 'Lyft Plus' in the app for fear that's the only request that would come through which are few and far between.


How can you tell whether you are Lyft plus? My vehicle qualifies as Lyft plus and Lyft support has confirmed with me. But I don't see anywhere on my Driver App that would allow me to see and/or choose Lyft Plus


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

You can't distinguish between the two rides any more. They are "working" on it according to the email they sent me.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

NJ_PATS FAN said:


> How can you tell whether you are Lyft plus? My vehicle qualifies as Lyft plus and Lyft support has confirmed with me. But I don't see anywhere on my Driver App that would allow me to see and/or choose Lyft Plus


You don't select it. If your vehicle is registered as Plus (as Support says it is) then you will just receive Plus requests same as you would receive normal ones, with the color coding I described above.



macchiato said:


> You can't distinguish between the two rides any more. They are "working" on it according to the email they sent me.


There is a way to differentiate:



BostonBarry said:


> To differentiate between requests on Lyft, note that the Accept, Arrive, and Submit button is color coded to the type of ride. Lyft is grey, Plus is blue, and Line is purple.


I've talked to someone who said they had an issue with the colors not displaying on iOS, but they certainly display on my Droid. Not sure if the iOS has been fixed yet.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I've asked and they said they removed the function from the app. Here is a screenshot of the email.


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

I also miss the PLUS/LINE icon in the top left corner, which was absolute. It means only one thing. The problem with the colors is not that they need to be learned, which is easy, but that they are not rational. Lyft line is the Lyft color (which I associate with Lyft) so to me that is a normal ride. The gray is drab and dreary and makes me sad so I automatically associate that with Lyft line. When it comes up blue, I almost drive off the road in excitement. All that blue! Wait, shouldn't it be green? Green is the color of money! WHOAH where did that lamp post come from?!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

i


cin90 said:


> Hate being taken. I believe when you say they know what they are doing. Pretty slick! They Lyft often with this group of people (so they told me) therefore, they have experience. Maybe they were staking it out to see if a sucker popped up.
> 
> Is it fair to ask if they ordered a Lyft Plus? I don't think that's even necessary in most cases but in this one, I could have caught them in the act.
> 
> Thanks so much for your input! I will email Lyft and see how it pans out.


if there more than 4 passanger cancel the ride.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> That is correct. The pay is one issue but insurance is another. I have asked both Uber and Lyft about this. Uber will adjust the fare, Lyft will not. Uber ignored me when I asked if insurance covers me when carrying more than 4 pax on UberX, Lyft outright told me it is potentially an insurance issue if I have more than 4 pax on a regular Lyft. Uber or Lyft I will only take more than 4 if they request XL or Plus.
> 
> To differentiate between requests on Lyft, note that the Accept, Arrive, and Submit button is color coded to the type of ride. Lyft is grey, Plus is blue, and Line is purple.


now if we can get them to let us know if it a prime time ride before the trip
I wanting for them to do that


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I've had at least 3 more rides with 5+ passengers. I can't tell if they are Lyft or Lyft Plus. I didn't see any difference in the ping nor did the PAX nor did the PAX inquire (as my first experience).


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

They won't. Experimented with it and drivers used it to reject fares. Back to telling you at end of trip.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> i
> 
> if there more than 4 passanger cancel the ride.


Do you mean cancel it right then and there?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

cin90 said:


> Do you mean cancel it right then and there?


yes before they get in


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> yes before they get in


I know I need thicker skin! I wouldn't want them to get p!ssed at me, but really, I feel I am being taken for a ride(no pun intended) on this Lyft vs. Lyft Plus thing.

I explained the situation to Lyft and received a response which didn't address my concern! I haven't focused enough to respond (names have been changed to protect the innocent):

Hi XXXX,

Thank you for your patience as we implement changes to improve our response times.

I understand your confusion, let me explain this to you.

Regular Lyft rides are only allowed to accommodate up to 4 passengers, which is why you can't accept a Regular Lyft request for more passengers, even if your car is Lyft Plus eligible. These ride types have different rates, as well.

If you have any more questions, just let us know. I hope this helps!

Best,

XXXX

Lyft Support Representative

Help Center - lyft.com/help 
Driver Help Center - lyft.com/drive/help 
Ask Lyft on Twitter! - twitter.com/asklyft

NOV 13, 2015 | 10:36AM PST 
Original message
*XXXX *wrote:

Lyft vs. Lyft Plus

New Driver

11/12/15: I received a request and immediate cancel. Another request was received soon after from the same passenger. She then phoned me asking if my vehicle could accommodate 6 passengers.

If Lyft Plus was ordered, would this not be understood? My vehicle clearly shows as an SUV and therefore is Lyft Plus eligible (pre my mentor).

I believe the passenger requested a regular Lyft and contacted me directly to confirm I can accommodate more passengers than a regular Lyft to avoid the extra cost of a Lyft Plus.

If I am wrong, please let me know. I am not certain I can tell when a Lyft or Lyft Plus is ordered, but I'm sure your records can show that.

Please tell me next steps and how to avoid what seems to be a loophole in the system?

18.8 miles trip distance
33 min trip time
$42.77/$2 ride/tip

Thank you for your attention to this matter.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

cin90 said:


> I know I need thicker skin! I wouldn't want them to get p!ssed at me, but really, I feel I am being taken for a ride(no pun intended) on this Lyft vs. Lyft Plus thing.
> 
> I explained the situation to Lyft and received a response which didn't address my concern! I haven't focused enough to respond (names have been changed to protect the innocent):
> 
> ...


you have to cancel before you accept the trip.once the trip is accepted they can rate you.tell them this ride they requested is for four people not6.At that point do not accept to take any of them cause your rating will suffer


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> you have to cancel before you accept the trip.once the trip is accepted they can rate you.tell them this ride they requested is for four people not6.At that point do not accept to take any of them cause your rating will suffer


The PAX gave me the heads-up that first ride only. The others have just had 5+ people with them at the time of pick-up.


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Uber takes a 28% cut from Uber XL trips (20% for Uber X) while Lyft takes the 20% cut from regular and Plus trips. Another big "plus" reason for switching to driving Lyft more


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

volksie said:


> Lyft mislabels it's products. I'm a customer/driver who expects the best possible service and I'm not getting it. Uber lets me select between X & XL so they get my business.


Sorry but this seems pretty simple to me. I'm inclined to believe either your riders are lying about ordering Plus or you aren't paying enough attention. Blue means Plus.


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

I've had rides where it was blue when I accepted the ride, then pink when I arrived. In the hustle bustle of confirming it's my passenger, loading up the car, confirming the destination and making sure everyone's buckled and welcomed, I have to remember what color this one bit of the screen was 7-8 minutes ago before I raced here to get to them before they cancelled the ride? A button that I was in such a rush to press to accept the ride I didn't see it, because I was so quick?


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

I have done a few Lyft plus trips. I always pay attention to the number of riders. If more than 4, always confirm that they had requested "plus" before moving the vehicle


----------

